#ubuntu-reviews 2010-12-06
<dholbach> good morning!
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-12-07
<dholbach> good morning!
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-12-08
<dholbach> good morning!
<dholbach> nigelb, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReviewersTeam/ReviewGuide?action=diff&rev2=36&rev1=35
<nigelb> dholbach: +1  :)
<dholbach> good
<dholbach> now we need to recruit more people
<nigelb> You want to talk about it tomorrow?
<dholbach> sure
<nigelb> I'll start writing more posts on hands down patching when I get back
<dholbach> excellent
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-12-09
<dholbach> good morning!
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-12-10
<dholbach> good morning!
